# Lényeg a lényeg



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Kíváncsi lennék, hogy van-e valami ismert eredete ennek a kifejezésnek: * (A?) Lényeg a lényeg*. (Aránylag új kifejezés a korábban használt _a lényeg (az egészben) az, hogy... _vagy pl. a színesebb _száz szónak is egy a vége_ kifejezések helyett.)
És melyik alak a "helyes". (Még ha a _szépségén_ az már úgysem változtathat. )

Köszi előre is.


----------



## francisgranada

Nem találtam magyarázatot a kifejezés eredetére, viszont használom (vagy inkább: használtam) már én is. Szerintem "a lényeg a lényeg" nyelvtanilag helyesebb, de talán spontán inkább úgy mondom hogy "lényeg a lényeg". Nem feltétlen a szépség kedvéért hanem talán inkább a jobb érthetőség miatt ... (de nem vagyok benne biztos).


----------

